# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی

## h25os12

با سلام.میخواستم بدونم نحوه ثبت نام دانشگاههای غیرانتفایی چگونه است؟؟؟؟؟تا کی فرصت داریم؟چه کار باید بکنیم؟؟؟؟ممنون

----------


## *ALi*

برین سایت سازمان سنجش اونجا همه چی توضیح داده شده کار خاصی هم نباید بکنید 1فیش بخرین و  انتخاب رشته

----------

